# Garden Bench help - Any idea on how to do these joints easily?



## siggs (Feb 2, 2014)

Any idea on how to do slats like this style bench? I don't have a domino unfortunately. The slight curves are making me a bit weary, or I would just use my dowel jig but not sure how that would turn out… To me it looks like the slats are 3/4" so using dowels or screws with dowels probably wouldn't work, but I could use a thicker material. I have a router and a drill press and can thickness plane materials. Basically it's a pro bono gig so I don't want to spend a ton of time on set up, but I also want it to look presentable. I take it the original is made in a factory with a pantorouter or something along those lines.

IF anyone has any other examples of similar benches please let me know, still open on the design. It's for a good customer or mine who's husband passed away recently. We were going to install the bench at their apartment building where I did a ton of work.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Mortises for the slats; or a groove with spacers glued between the slats.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Mortise and tenon definitely. You could always use Kreg stainless screws on the back and underside.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

You could fasten the slats directly onto the surface of the frame, fill the gaps with blocks then cover the top of both with a strip of wood.


----------



## siggs (Feb 2, 2014)

I've always wondered if the pocket hole screws were strong enough to support if the slats were butt against the frame. Secondly I was considering making a template from 1/4 mdf and using a router and guide bushing to make the mortise but I haven't attempted this tecnique before. Seems like a lot of work but then I have the jig or maybe im just intimidated.


----------



## levan (Mar 30, 2010)

I think you could use screws going in to 3/8" dowels on the back slats. The dowels would be glued and set into the back slat, maybe an 1" to 1 1/4" from the end. Coming up from the bottom and stopping before coming out the top Then you could just drill through the leg into the rail and dowel. Counter sink and plug each hole. Might want to add an additional dowel in each one to prevent twisting. It would just look like you have two dowels into each slat. 
As for the bottom I would assume there is a second rail that the slats rest on, probably just screwed up from the bottom.
best wishes
Lynn


----------

